# UKC Conformation?



## Zephyrsue (Sep 13, 2018)

Oh, she conveniently decided to play a couple minutes ago and I got a good pic of her natural tail!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

I encourage everyone to try ukc conformation. Since you have dabbled in AKC juniors you already know how to show and won’t have a problem at all! I don’t know what the ukc parti standard says about markings, but I can’t imagine that the “half saddle” would matter. I have seen dogs in parti ukc that looked 100% solid except for that they did not have good conformation at all so it would make sense to me that they came from parti lines and just had a white toe or something completely invisible to onlookers.

In ukc you do not have to worry nearly as much as you do in AKC. If your dog moves well and you present well I think you will have a good chance. Plus partis in ukc are usually really lacking in type and most of them I would say have really major faults. So if your dog is nice besides the tail, you will still have a great chance against the other partis I would think.

I showed my solid girl in ukc earlier this year (there is a thread on here about it if you are interested in reading.) She is a really nice bitch but her haircut didn’t look good at all, we hadn’t practiced for a long time, and she does not have great pigment on her nose - a major fault. It didn’t even seem to matter at all, as we showed in 3 different shows and took BOB at all 3, and got group placements in all, even going on to get reserve best in show in one of the shows!! She finished her championship in 2 days (the three shows) and had other AKC dogs competing with her. So I tell everyone to just go for it! Even with a major fault, if your dog is the best put together and you are a good team you can do very well there! Good luck and I am happy to answer any questions about our experience!


----------



## Zephyrsue (Sep 13, 2018)

Thank you, I may have to give it a shot since it seems pretty relaxed compared to AKC! I of course don’t expect perfection from her but she seems pretty good to me and it would be fun!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I've heard from many a person that UKC showing is a hundred times more fun than AKC. Go for it


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

She looks nice. The curly tail will not be a huge deal unless you are the only one in the ring without a straight tail. 

The quality of UKC multi colors varies widely from capable of beating AKC/CKC solids to pure pet quality. I am not sure who is showing in your area so don't know the quality of your competition. I would check with her breeder about your plan and see what they think as sometimes there are reasons they won't want a dog shown. 

UKC is often much more laid back then AKC but like any group of people there are super competitors and those there just for fun. Clip requirements are MUCH more lax with most shown in a modified puppy/sporting clip. 

AND if you are planning on doing performance anyway check out the UKC Total Dog concept. Grin if you can qualify in performance AND win a best female or above in the same show you can often earn a Total Dog title. I have one on my Jazz but the young dogs are still learning performance sports.


----------



## Zephyrsue (Sep 13, 2018)

Thanks for the insight, spindledreams! I do know that there are other partis in my area, as I’m frequently asked if she’s of their line at the pet store. I’m not sure what those dogs do, though! I also know that 99% of her breeder’s pups are sold as pets / performance simply to eliminate chances of potential doodles or poodles that would result in lower quality health or temperament that she works very hard to achieve in her dogs, so there’s no specific reason for this pup to not show just for fun ☺. It is very tempting to work on her performance skills and plan for a couple big show days within the next six months or so just to see how she does, though we shall have to find a way to work on increasing focus around other dogs!


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Can a poodle have any kind of trim in UKC? Like a Pony cut?


----------



## Zephyrsue (Sep 13, 2018)

Authrorized cuts are puppy for under 12 months, sporting, English saddle, and continental.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

There is no DQ for clips in UKC but most folks agree leave the pony doodle, dutch, miami, etc at home. 

The RECOMMENDED clips are Puppy clip (any age can wear this), Sporting clip (officially this has hair no more than 1 inch long on the body) English Saddle and Continental. Cords are allowed. 

Most often seen clips are:

Modified sporting with longer hair on the body but trimmed to that shape. 
German styles with short but not totally shaved ears
Continentals ranging in length from short HCCs to full blown big hair.

You may also see the Scandinavian aka Puppy pants or Second Puppy clip and English Saddle but these are not common. And as mentioned Cords are allowed but again are not very common.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

OH and something to remember in UKC Standard Poodles are shown in the Gun dog group while Toy and Miniature are shown in the Companion dog group. Multi-colors compete in separate classes from the solids and the Multi-color and Solid color BOB both go to Group. For showing only the multi-colors and solids are treated as different breeds so you have Multi-color Standard Poodle, Standard Poodle, Multi-color Poodle (variety toy or mini) Poodle (variety toy or mini)


----------

